# Gary's BBQ Sauce



## thebig1 (May 21, 2016)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I have to tell you that the honorable Sir Gary was gracious enough to share his sauce recipe with this new guy.

I made a full batch today which made approximately 1 1/2 gallons of sauce. Of course I canned the majority of it.

The point of this thread is to give credit where credit is due and to tell you that I think that this is the best sauce that I've ever tasted, literally.  Even better than Sweet Baby Rays. 

Many thanks Gary, this will be a sauce that my family will enjoy for many years to come.  Of course when I'm really old or most likely gone, the story of Gary's Sauce will probably turn into Chad's Sauce.  But until that day comes I'll always give credit where credit's due.

Chad


----------



## joe black (May 21, 2016)

Chad,  You haven't been around here very long, but you have just experienced one of many helpful tips or advice that will come to you from this great guy.  I have been here about 1-1/2 years and I can't begin to tell you how many times Gary has come through for me.    Thumbs Up


----------



## thebig1 (May 21, 2016)

Joe, I truly look forward to many more years of great experiences with all of the people of this forum. 

Chad


----------



## thebig1 (May 21, 2016)

http://s844.photobucket.com/user/cstrickland4/media/20160521_161012_zps3gcajn6m.jpg.html]


----------



## pc farmer (May 21, 2016)

Wow.    Your special.  I don't think he ever posted it


----------



## thebig1 (May 21, 2016)

The worst thing that someone can say is, "No."


----------



## smokemonkey23 (May 21, 2016)

Can you post the recipe? I'm interested in a good all around sauce.


----------



## hugo smoker (Jun 1, 2016)

Would love to get the recipe please?


----------



## dukeburger (Jun 1, 2016)

gary's sauce is good stuff


----------



## thebig1 (Jun 1, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> The worst thing that someone can say is, "No."


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jun 6, 2017)

Perhaps someone can share who this Gary is? Id like to get to know him :)


----------



## thebig1 (Jun 6, 2017)

chunkymonkey said:


> Perhaps someone can share who this Gary is? Id like to get to know him :)



Chunkymonkey, may I present to you the Honorable Gary of Texas.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/184531/garys-smokes-and-information-all-in-one-place


----------



## matt1213 (Jul 1, 2017)

does any one have this recipe I am doing a big cook on Monday and am looking for a good sauce recipe!


----------

